# Hello All



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All, 
As a new member from ND I will pprobably be looking for lots of info on coyotee hunting and calling. I found this site in my Outdoor Life magazine. I am just starting to do some yote hunting and was getting some mp3 files to try to call them in. I also just purhased 223 in the AR platform.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site and browse around as there is a ton of valuable info here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT ! Lots of great info and post pics of that new AR. We definitely like pics here.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum dwtrees!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're glad to have you here dwtrees, welcome !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to PT, DW!!! : )


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to have ya here.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the Site DW, You have found Our site and We are Glad to have you Man! Stay a while and enjoy, tons of information Lots of harrasing conversation but all in good fun! Great site Great Folks !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome trees. It's good to know we're published.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to Pt dwtrees, enjoy..........


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site! I think you'll like it out here. There are a lot of great guys and a few of us jerks too. It's a nice mix though!









See you around!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

welcome to the site.


----------

